# yellow labs with peacocks and haps



## orquo (May 20, 2008)

i have seen many tanks on youtube carrying adult yellow labs and peacocks and haps together. is this mix ok (with the mbuna labs).

secondly, how would a majority peacock/lab tank 72 g (14 fish) work with four seperate smaller mbuna ( 1 ob fuelorborni, 1 yellow tail acei, 1 hongi, 1 red top hara) the other 14 fish are haps and peacocks. the mbuna are smaller at this time (approx 6 months old)
72 gallon, also 3 synodontis, 2 bristlenose plecos
lots of rock and plants for the peacocks
2 canisters (eheim, fluval)
lots of currents, water movement (top and bottom)
food: algae wafers, yokari pellets, cichlid flakes


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

labs and peacocks work well together, i have a 65 gallon with 5 labs, 4 peacocks, and 2 haps and there arent any real aggression issues. acei are also a good choice to go with peacocks if you want to add a few more. besides the two mentioned and rusties i wouldnt put any other mbuna with peacocks.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with James. Labs (and acei) work with peacocks/haps IME. Rusties would be the only other mbuna I'd try.


----------



## Gidrah (Mar 11, 2009)

I was thinking this same thing the other day. I thought it might be cool to have some yellow in my tank. Is there a male/female issue to consider if adding labs to a peacock tank?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have had cyaneohabdos and demasoni with both haps and peacocks and no problems. Both species seemed far more interested in themselves than anything else. I did have large groups though, nine cyaneohabdos and 20 demasoni.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

> Is there a male/female issue to consider if adding labs to a peacock tank?


Generally speaking, no. My original trio of labs in my male peacock/hap tank had at least one female and she held twice. No one else bothered her and she spit babies into the fry pile that I built for her. Since I didn't really want babies, I removed the other two of the trio (couldn't catch her!). She's still in there with all the other boy peacocks/haps and two of her babies who made it. I won't know their genders until/unless someone starts holding -- I don't really want that, but they are pretty uncatchable without dismantling the tank . . .


----------

